# Briggs Engine Manifold



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 9, 2015)

A fellow in South Texas saw a manifold listed in my online store and wanted to know if he could use it to convert the Pulsa-Jet carb on his 5hp Briggs, over to a bowl & float style carb.  The one he was looking at, would not work, so I told him I would make him one for #3.00 + postage.  I love a good challenge.

This is what I made from a chunk of 2.5", 6061 round bar. ---




==========================================================

A short time ago, I started making these adjustable High Speed assemblies for Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engines and any other engines, that used the same carbs. The engines come with non-adjustable jets. This unit replaces the bolt, that holds the bowl on the carb.




======================================================

Sticking with the Predator engine, I also produce these in 12mm and 10mm to 1/8 pipe adaptors for extending the oil drains on the import engines.  You can add any length pipe that is needed. --- John


----------



## Ray73 (Jul 2, 2015)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> A fellow in South Texas saw a manifold listed in my online store and wanted to know if he could use it to convert the Pulsa-Jet carb on his 5hp Briggs, over to a bowl & float style carb.  The one he was looking at, would not work, so I told him I would make him one for #3.00 + postage.  I love a good challenge.
> 
> This is what I made from a chunk of 2.5", 6061 round bar. ---
> 
> ...


Very nice work!


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 4, 2015)

Thats some nice work and sharp thinking.
You may have solved a problem for me.
Need a adjustable jet on a log splitter and what you've done would probly work on it.


----------

